# Compaq Presario v2000 - How much is it worth?



## MadMax8822 (Jul 5, 2007)

i am thinking about selling my current laptop, a Compaq Presario v2000 series. it has a few minor scuffs/scratches. the battery still works very good, and i would reinstall the original Windows XP Home Edition if i sold it. right now it has WinXP Pro. 

Specs:
1.3GHz Intel Celeron Processor 350
512MB ram
60GB ibm travelstar hard drive
DVD-ROM/CD-RW combo drive
802.11 B/G wireless LAN
3x usb ports, 1x firewire port, 1x VGA port, 1x Ethernet, 1x modem
1 PC-Card slot
14.1-inch 1280x768 BrightView (i think) LCD

how much should i expect to sell this for on, say craigslist? i was looking for about $450-500 atleast, but i dont know if the laptop is worth that much.


----------



## anothEr (Jul 5, 2007)

$250


----------



## Cleric7x9 (Jul 5, 2007)

you would be lucky to get $250 unless you can find someone who really doesnt know anything about the world we live in


----------



## bluedishwasher (Jul 5, 2007)

$150-200


----------



## Geoff (Jul 5, 2007)

Remember this is a laptop, not a desktop.

Is it a Celeron M 1.3Ghz?  Or a Celeron 1.3Ghz?

I'd say it's worth around $200-$250.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Jul 5, 2007)

$200-$250


----------



## MadMax8822 (Jul 6, 2007)

its a 1.3GHz Celeron M, model 350, NOT the older Mobile Celeron. if it's not worth more than that then i think i will just keep it for a spare computer. plus i still have a warrenty on it. its only 1.5 years old anyways.


----------



## luckyedboy66 (Jul 6, 2007)

cashforlaptops.com has an estimator they use to quote how much they would pay for a laptop. try that. please note that this is not a plug for cashforlaptops!


----------



## XxSNIPERxX (Jul 6, 2007)

if u still got a warrenty hook the brass power pins where the battery connects up to a wired wall socket and put a power serge through it.. claim it on warrenty and they will give u a brand new one of the same value.. but it will obviously be newer and better


----------



## luckyedboy66 (Jul 6, 2007)

XxSNIPERxX said:


> if u still got a warrenty hook the brass power pins where the battery connects up to a wired wall socket and put a power serge through it.. claim it on warrenty and they will give u a brand new one of the same value.. but it will obviously be newer and better



...thats low. have you tried that??


----------



## XxSNIPERxX (Jul 6, 2007)

luckyedboy66 said:


> ...thats low. have you tried that??



no i havent but a mate has and he got a brand new Vaio in exchange for his 3 year old one with extended warrenty..

its low??? hahaha they charge us $3000 for a laptop... do u think it cost that much to make?? how much profit do u think they rake in off each customer?? 
getting ur moneys worth isnt low its funny

also my mate who actualy did it was only 16 and had worked for ages in a part time job to save up the $3000 he paid for the laptop which within 3 weeks of owning the pixles started to die on the screen but he wasnt able to get it fixed because of some stupid cluster regulation.. he had to have like 4 or 5 in a cluster for it to be classified a fault.. but he had like 6 scatterd on the screen! these computer companies are multi billiondollar scavangers! and u think its low to put them $3000 out of pocket?? hahaha


----------

